# Where to go and what to use?



## Sethro (Feb 10, 2014)

I am a new user on this forum, and I have a few questions. My father and I have gone on fishing trips but have never had any luck. We have tried Bob Sykes, Simpson River Pier (which is a joke), and countless other locations only to have no luck or catch 1-2 mediocre fish. I want to know what I am doing wrong and what we should be doing and using, when we should be going, etc. We usually use a carolina rig or gulf rig and fish the bottom for anything that will bite. If you all could help me out even as small as the hook sizes, or could lead me to information, that would be great. 

Thank you all so much ! :thumbup:


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I can give you a few tips to fish for sheepshead on bob Sykes. Since the sheepshead bite should be getting hot in the next couple of weeks I would try targeting them. I usually will use a Carolina rig with with a 1oz weight depending how fast the currents kicking if it's not bad ill use like 2 split shots. Aslo you want to use really small j hooks. Personally I'll use a little treble hook an little i mean like a treble hook for brim. For bait either shrimp or fiddlers. I get both when I go cause somedays it seems like they like one over the other. Also I use really light tackle (small rod an reel with 6-14lb test) for sheepshead cause they can be extremely finiky sometimes. For hooking the fiddlers I hook them right above there back leg cause it keeps them alive longer, the shrimp I put the hook in the it's backgoing down threw the bottom of the shrimp then push it back towards the top of it (if that makes sense) as it gives it a live presentation. I'll usually drop them on the bottom next to the piling an either bump on the bottom or reel it a couple inches to feet off the bottom as close to the piling as you can. Also don't just fish one piling go up an down looking for them an trying different pilings. Last but not least you got to be PATIENT an don't give up if you don't catch any on the first trip, it'll come around. Good luck an hope it helps!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sethro said:


> I am a new user on this forum, and I have a few questions. My father and I have gone on fishing trips but have never had any luck. We have tried Bob Sykes, Simpson River Pier (which is a joke), and countless other locations only to have no luck or catch 1-2 mediocre fish. I want to know what I am doing wrong and what we should be doing and using, when we should be going, etc. We usually use a carolina rig or gulf rig and fish the bottom for anything that will bite. If you all could help me out even as small as the hook sizes, or could lead me to information, that would be great.
> 
> Thank you all so much ! :thumbup:


It's cold 
Warm weather biting season is right around the corner


----------



## Sethro (Feb 10, 2014)

Donnie24 said:


> I can give you a few tips to fish for sheepshead on bob Sykes. Since the sheepshead bite should be getting hot in the next couple of weeks I would try targeting them. I usually will use a Carolina rig with with a 1oz weight depending how fast the currents kicking if it's not bad ill use like 2 split shots. Aslo you want to use really small j hooks. Personally I'll use a little treble hook an little i mean like a treble hook for brim. For bait either shrimp or fiddlers. I get both when I go cause somedays it seems like they like one over the other. Also I use really light tackle (small rod an reel with 6-14lb test) for sheepshead cause they can be extremely finiky sometimes. For hooking the fiddlers I hook them right above there back leg cause it keeps them alive longer, the shrimp I put the hook in the it's backgoing down threw the bottom of the shrimp then push it back towards the top of it (if that makes sense) as it gives it a live presentation. I'll usually drop them on the bottom next to the piling an either bump on the bottom or reel it a couple inches to feet off the bottom as close to the piling as you can. Also don't just fish one piling go up an down looking for them an trying different pilings. Last but not least you got to be PATIENT an don't give up if you don't catch any on the first trip, it'll come around. Good luck an hope it helps!


So the warm weather should make the sheepies etc. start biting soon huh... What time of day is best to go to sykes? thank you for the information, I will definitely try it. I also found a popping cork rig type thing in my father's tacklebox, and I have heard positive things about those. We are interested in sheepshead, redfish, specks, all the fish around here haha. 

Any tips from anyone at all are appreciated.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

March will be a better fishing month


----------

